# Avoiding breathlessness on tren solution



## shenky (Nov 9, 2014)

It's not a perfect solution. I'd say I'm 80 percent, maybe even a little less, than where I was pre-tren.  Now, this is my first run with tren, so my experience is strictly limited to what I've read and the last 8 weeks of what I've experienced, so TIFWIW

Nasacort. Mother****ing 11 dollar OTC nasal spray, Nasacort. Starting day 1, the day of my first pin, I've been using 1-2 sprays in each nostril. 

Why does this work? I don't remember. I read on some forum somewhere on the blackhole that is the internet that tren causes some sort of allergic reaction and the active ingredients in nasacort suppress these allergies.

Works for me. Try it out - it'll cost you 17 bucks.


----------



## bubbagump (Nov 9, 2014)

Hmmm..   Anybody else tried this stuff?  Hell I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Zipsteak (Nov 9, 2014)

I know that the lack of any type of inflammation of sinus cavity on tren helps the breathing process a whole lot. I like to use afrin at night with menthol to avoid waking myself up at night since this is when its worse for me on tren. But during the day the nasacort spray stuff OTC is awesome for helping you breath nice and deep. Mouth breathing gets old fast on tren.


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 9, 2014)

Be careful that your body doesn't get addicted to the nasal spray. It happened to me.


----------



## shenky (Nov 9, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> Be careful that your body doesn't get addicted to the nasal spray. It happened to me.



elaborate.......


----------



## Zipsteak (Nov 9, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> Be careful that your body doesn't get addicted to the nasal spray. It happened to me.



I only use it about once or twice a week since the nasacort is 24 hour and non habit forming. The Afrin, shit your nasal muscles will get addicted to it and never open back up unless youre hammering them with afrin spray all day, screw that noise. 

I know what you have gone through, its miserable.


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 9, 2014)

Zipsteak said:


> I only use it about once or twice a week since the nasacort is 24 hour and non habit forming. The Afrin, shit your nasal muscles will get addicted to it and never open back up unless youre hammering them with afrin spray all day, screw that noise.
> 
> I know what you have gone through, its miserable.



That's what happened since I was using it twice a day.


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 9, 2014)

shenky said:


> elaborate.......



I was using the stuff more than I should and my sinuses got hooked on it.


----------



## Zipsteak (Nov 9, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> I was using the stuff more than I should and my sinuses got hooked on it.



 THE WORST feeling ever


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 10, 2014)

You can cause adrenal fatigue if you overuse this stuff too.

Better option is ephedrine. Even a moderate dose.


----------



## SuperBane (Nov 10, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> You can cause adrenal fatigue if you overuse this stuff too.
> 
> Better option is ephedrine. Even a moderate dose.



I breathe easier on just a half a pill of bronkaid maybe it is the guaifenesin


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 10, 2014)

SuperBane said:


> I breathe easier on just a half a pill of bronkaid maybe it is the guaifenesin


Ephedrine is an asthma drug. The guaifenesin loosens up the boogers. Tough to say which but it's effective.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 10, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Ephedrine is an asthma drug. The guaifenesin loosens up the boogers. Tough to say which but it's effective.



Ephedrine is also a meth ingredient. :32 (6):


----------



## Stevethedream (Nov 10, 2014)

I took POB's advice and never looked back ever since he recommended Bronkaid. I pop one in the morning b4 my am cardio and than another around lunch time. I also just started back on dnp and it also helps with the lathargic feeling.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Nov 10, 2014)

Bronkaid....

But hey. I just got an espresso machine so i might have to take a break from bronkaid


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 10, 2014)

Bronkaid vs Kool-Aid.....fight


----------



## woodswise (Nov 10, 2014)

I guess I'm lucky because I don't get breathless from Tren.  I do get acid reflux, though.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 10, 2014)

woodswise said:


> I guess I'm lucky because I don't get breathless from Tren.  I do get acid reflux, though.



I got a little breathless on tren but still managed to hit the prowler regularly. The acid reflux though was horrendous. I could not come off Prilosec until 1.5wks after stopping the tren. I needed it the whole entire cycle it was that bad lol.


----------

